# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  9 Romantic Gestures That'll Knock Her Socks Off

## Try2StopME

Need a smooth idea for seducing your sweetie? Try one of these 9 easy romantic gestures: 

*1. Read to her* 
A female's brain is an important erogenous zone, so spend some time turning it on by reading to her. It may seem mundane, but a book club for two is intimate and sweet, especially if you find a novel she loves. 

*2. Make breakfast in bed* 
Romance is about lying about and eating grapes, not bounding out of bed each day on a tear to be productive. So get some grapes, some mimosas, a couple croissants and make a plan to spill on the sheets. Listen to talk radio and cuddle until the early afternoon. 

*3. Plan a surprise trip to a nearby destination* 
Women loved to be whisked away on a romantic overnight, even if it's to the next town. Book a hotel room, grab some wine, and pick out a collection of brochures for local tourist-traps. You'll giggle and roll your eyes and have a ball. 

*4. Send her a handwritten note* 
We're so used to getting junk and bills in our mailboxes these days that a real letter is a significant pleasure. Skip the short e-mails and pretend you're a 19th century aristocrat with time on his hands. Write an ode to her beauty or describe a fond memory. 

*5. Design a sexy scavenger hunt* 
Bring some adventure into her life with a creative scavenger hunt that sends her all over the house, neighborhood, or town. If you want to really impress, make each clue a cheesy poem. The destination for your scavenger hunt? Perhaps a fancy dinner or a yummy picnic. 

*6. Make her life easier* 
Sometimes the most appreciated romantic gesture in the world is something as simple as doing the laundry or picking up some much needed groceries. If your girlfriend is having a crazy week at work, she will swoon when you run a vacuum cleaner for her. These days, our knights-in-shining-armor don't have to slay dragonsbut it would be great if they could get our oil changed. 

*7. Set it to music* 
Even if serenading isn't your strong suit, you can make her smile by dancing with her or putting together a collection of her favorite music. The "mixed tape" idea might remind her of middle school, but if you do a good job she'll love it. 

*8. Open a spa just for her* 
Pamper your lady with a skillful massage and foot rub or brush her hair with a soft comb. Have a bubble bath ready for her and some freshly washed towels. All the day's stress will wash down the drain in no time. 

*9. Go public with your love* 
No, we're not talking about a football game jumbo-tron declaration, but showing up at her workplace with flowers or posting a series of sweet signs on the route of her morning run would surely surprise and impress her. By taking your romantic sentiments public, you show her that you want the world to know she's the one for you. Now that's a powerful aphrodisiac.

----------

